# Window type for natural light



## Franck (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello,
I am building my photo studio and I want to open up part of the wall to let in natural light (portrait photography).

What type of window is most suitable and do I need a special type of glass? I have the possibility of making an opening 3yd wide and 2yd high.

Thank you in advance for your help.
Franck


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 23, 2022)

Not sure about special type of glass but I was taught to a use a north or south-facing window, they are most reliable and flattering in terms of portraiture lighting. Because the sun doesn't shine through them directly, their lighting is usually evenly diffused and soft.


----------



## Strodav (Sep 24, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> Not sure about special type of glass but I was taught to a use a north or south-facing window, they are most reliable and flattering in terms of portraiture lighting. Because the sun doesn't shine through them directly, their lighting is usually evenly diffused and soft.


I'll add that the window coverings you choose are important.  Sheer curtains can soften light, vertical and / or horizontal blinds can produce stunning effects.  Sometimes you just want studio lights only and black out curtains are called for.


----------

